# Florida code compliant horizontal vent



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I was taught to rough in a bath group like the drawing on top, with the branch to tub going over the toilet line. 

The bottom drawing is how an inspector suggested (i think) doing the same bath group. Sure would save some time. 

What say you, both legal?

Could I add another 3x2 wye and pick up a shower downstream of the tub?


----------

